# Shaved my arms and chest



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

And I look hilarious thanks people.

I miss my rug


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I manscaped in the run up to Christmas. Looked weird in the mirror. Never did my arms, thought that would be weird


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate.

Shaving is the way forward.

I always have a shaved chest, bollocks, grade 1 the lawn, shave the pits, arms...

So much nicer!

done legs before, felt weird yet liberating


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Picsornobaldy.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> Mate.
> 
> Shaving is the way forward.
> 
> ...


No, lazer is the way forward!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chest l can get but arms ?

WTF is all that about ?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Chest l can get but arms ?
> 
> WTF is all that about ?


Maybe he is a monkey boy.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

maybe he looks like the kid from jumanji when he starts turning into a monkey


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Wish I could grow hair


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

yeah arms and legs is a bit weird unless your going for a show. even then, arms.. really?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i do my chest as i just get a little island crappy **** and i had top of my legs lazered because my jeans rubbed my quads bad and made my hairs ingrowing, done armpits too but felt like a bellend doing hangin leg raises in gym!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

LeBigMac said:


> No, lazer is the way forward!


I should add. Ie only ever hAd it did on chest, shoulders and back. Can't imagine it being to pleasant getting the old keyber pass and niagra falls done :crying:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so hairy lol. Not sure why I did my monkey boy arms it was just natural progression from balls to chest to arms except I've left my hairy legs haha


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I shave my arms because i have them sleeved tattoo wise, look a lot better hairless, wouldn't do them if i had no tattoos though... Trim my chest and love garden as well wouldn't shave them completely though that's mainly due to laziness...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> yeah arms and legs is a bit weird unless your going for a show. even then, arms.. really?


Well I thought this but cus I have such hairy arms it just looked odd in the mirror have a smooth chest and hairy arms lol now I look even weirder and the Missus just burst out laughing at me... Haha


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

I shave everywhere apart from forearms, find they look a bit odd bald!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)




----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

in fact, i shaved my fore arms once when i was doing atlas balls so the tacky didnt rip my hairs out and i ended up taking a **** of skin off my wrist so i never shaved the arms again haha no pain no gain


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I shave back and chest but would never do my arms!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I did one quad last night in the shower lol


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I shave back


how


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

HJL said:


> how


Lmao I can imagine that would look funny


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bunch of women.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I shave boll*cks and underarms, the rest I don't have to worry about as I ain't a hairy guy


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I did one quad last night in the shower lol


do you feel sexy?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

zack amin said:


> do you feel sexy?


bet hes been stroking that 1 quad allday


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Legs and arms is a little bit on the gay side. I have shaved a leg once but that was only because I had 2 bloody gashes that I needed to get at to treat. My policy is shave it if it's annoying you.... I keep pits sheared because they really do turn into afro's but I don't do it religiously every day.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

I shave chest arms head love sack do legs some times but they take so long to do find when i shave arms can see my vascularity better


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

One word..... Veet


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

r1234 said:


> One word..... Veet


Came out in a rash when i used that


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

mark67 said:


> Came out in a rash when i used that


I get that when I use cheap versions but if ya get veet they do one for sensitive skin, works a treat for me n lasts alot longer than shaving.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I did it once.

Never again. Looked like a baby.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

hair removal cream everytime, me an my missus do it together so we both smooth at bed time only ever do chest, belly button an below, never arms or legs id feel to weird


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

had chest and back waxed before christmas.back was ok chest and stomach was one of the most painfull 40 mins i can rember in a long time i have shaved my chest since then do my arms with clippers just to keep them looking ok


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I shave everywhere with a number 0, wet shaving can leave you with those wee cuts in annoying places :whistling:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

shave chest abs sac and as much of my back and shoulders i can reach. Do upper arms aswell and trim forearms / legs. Since shaving all the time and taking aas i have gone from having a bit of chest hair and a snail trail on my abs to a flipping rug and a half if i don't shave! i don't know why i just don't like hair and prefer not to have loads!


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

danp83 said:


> hair removal cream everytime, me an my missus do it together so we both smooth at bed time only ever do chest, belly button an below, never arms or legs id feel to weird


Would have to find a new missus if she had a hairy chest and belly button.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Never had an a hair on my chest till I used tren now if if I don't keep on top I'm like a yeti.

Always had hairy n overly hairy nipples though but that's prob to do with my pre pubescent gyno?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmm test would cause hair growth on body? No idea about tren.

I look like a fat baby now. Will have to hit the electric beach this week.

I swear I could see an ab until I shaved my belly hair now I look like Matt Lucas....


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I use clippers on my chest. Did it earlier today, looked down and thought I could do with a trim down there........ Caught some c0ck skin in the fecking clippers, drew blood and everything. Tried to put a plaster on it but that didn't go to well lol! Let that be a lesson to everyone, pay attention if using electric clippers!!!!!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

I had a hair once. I plucked it out!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

Only kidding. I shave my chest and clipper my arms and clipper my pits. But now I don't know why I bother. It grows back and itches after shower. I am never doing it anymore. Basically no point Cus I found it made me sweat more too and when I'm hot in gym I'm all sticky, sweaty and drenched looking after a work out.

Hair is good. It's masculine. Only thing u should shave in life is your face and balls. With differed razors as that would be gross!

Peace


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

T5dean said:


> Would have to find a new missus if she had a hairy chest and belly button.


hahaha....nice one, il let you have that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I shave everything. Cant be doing with having hair all over, you sweat more and its just more comfortable without.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i look like a fat baby now :/ bring on the cut +_+


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Normally front,back, trim arm pits. My upper arms are hairy as well and i wanna shave them but cant work out how not to end up with a big line where my forearm hair starts lol


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I trim (manscape) everything, bald nuts, trimmed back pubs, armpits, chest maybe in summer, legs and bum need to be left or it looks seriously weird.

Arms yeah WTF is that about.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> I trim (manscape) everything, bald nuts, trimmed back pubs, armpits, chest maybe in summer, legs and bum need to be left or it looks seriously weird.
> 
> Arms yeah WTF is that about.


ye i doubt ill do arms again lmao :/ not looking forward to the gym with my new chicken arms


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------

